# Quarter Panel Emblem Installation help needed



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi - brand new to this forum yesterday, and already appreciating all the great information on these boards.

I'm in the final stages of redoing my 67 Le Mans. Old quarter panels were shot, and unfortunately, the shop tossed them 18 months ago before we could template the 12 holes on each side for mounting the 6 letters... at the time I wasn't sure I wanted them back on. Now that it's almost done, I find myself wanting to put them back on - but now I don't have the mounting holes...

Does anyone know of a template that exists for drilling these holes correctly the first time? I'm done with paint, so I'd rather get this right the first time. I have the regular Service Manual and the Body By Fisher Service Manual, and the only thing about the emblems is the type of speed nut required on the back...

The last resort will be looking at all the photos I took of the car before restoration, when paint was stripped, and having him eyeball it. Since even the drill holes behind the letters aren't in 1 line, it definitely gets tricky...

If someone has a 67 Lemans and could make a template or has one, I'd be really appreciative.

Thanks, and happy to answer any questions.
__________________


----------



## joedjones (Sep 14, 2008)

Have you had any responses to your request yet? If not, I have a 67 LeMans I can pull a template off of and send to you. It still has the original emblems, but is a complete parts car.


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

joe - 

haven't had any responses yet; this would be greatly appreciated. If there's a way to also measure back to the crease in the quarter ahead of the bumper and where vertically on the quarter to start them that would be great.

Thanks very much for the offer, I really appreciate it.

Ned


----------

